# Finally a new machine



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

After a few years with my trusty Delonghi dedica I finally got round to an upgrade, still have some things to do such as plumbing in the machine and other accessories. Now to enjoy and perfect my barista skills!

Andy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you in a hard water area ? Do you have a filter to plumb in? Good filtering protects your machine from scale buildup and ancillary problems + cost

PS Nice set up :good:


----------



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

Cheers yeah it's hard water area south staffs, I have the water and drainage available underneath but deciding on what filtration etc needs a bit of research first but for now just using ash beck water


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Osmio good choice


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice but is the pitcher rinser a bit "excessive" for a home set up, nah never mind it's totally necessary


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Andy3381 - Brilliant setup! That's what I call an upgrade and a half!



Andy3381 said:


> After a few years with my trusty Delonghi dedica I


 🙂

Enjoy!


----------

